# Brazil



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

Any brazilian Mtbr.com member around?
If so, where do you ride? What kind of bike have you got? :ihih:


----------



## Jabura (Apr 22, 2006)

*Brazilian here*

Hi man, I ususaly ride on the Brasilia area (DF) and Belo Horizonte also (MG). I live in Brasilia and there are a lot of grat trails here, but I like the Belo Horizonte trails better, once they are usualy more technical.
Right now I ride a Jamis Dakota AL 21", XTR crankset, k7, chain and front der., X-O rear der. and triggers, Avid Juicy 7, Thomson stem and seatpost, kings headset, and an old psylo race 2003 fork (choosing the nex one, prob. reba wc).


----------



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

*Fala aê*

Have never had the opportunity to ride around DF, but I´ve been to a couple of races in MG (Power Biker 2005 and 2006) at Passa Quatro - awesome!!! The trails there are mostly backroad, but they surely are very technical. It´s hard to keep yourself on the bike along those uphills covered with fist-size rocks. But the view from up there is breath taking.
I´ll probably run the Iron Biker this year (not 100% sure yet).

I usually ride around Campinas region, which includes Sousas, Joaquim Egídio, Morungaba, Amparo, Pedreira, Jaguariúna, Valinhos, Vinhedo, Itupeva...

The bike you ride seems to be a really top one.:thumbsup: 
I´ve just bought a 2006 Epic Marathon with X-O rear der./trigger, XT cassete and cranks, Marta SL brakes and a Fox F100 RLT. Next upgrades: WCS stem, King headset and, depending on the budget, DT wheelset...

Have you ever riden somewhere in São Paulo?


----------



## Jabura (Apr 22, 2006)

*Cole!*

Now thats a nice upgrade! DT Wheeels. Thats what I am looking for, but get ready to leave your right arm. It is uber expensive here in brazil. About the stem upgrade, what do you think about Thomson. Maybe it is a little heavyer but it is stiff as hell... I love it.

You bike is very cool too. With those upgrades it is gona be an ultimate ride.
I am not sure about moving to FS XC bike. It is great for All Mountain, but I dont know how I am going to feel on a full on a tech climb. How are you liking it? Does it worth the money and weight? I really would like to hear it from you, since you seem to be a very good rider (at least youve been racing some hard core races, hehehe).

I have never rode around SP, mostly MG and DF, but Sao Paulo sure is a Top Racers Factory.

Let me know if you really go to the Iron Biker this year. I am thinking about race this year myself.

Keep on riding.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Fala galera...................from California:thumbsup: :thumbsup: !! nice to see some Brasucas no pedaco,C'ya!!


----------



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey - I suggest we use our good old portuguese from now on....

Bikers from anywhere - feel free to join us and post your comments in any language. We will be happy to reply you in english too.

Welcome pvflyer!!:thumbsup: Por onde vc costuma pedalar aí na California

Jabura - quanto a sua pergunta sobre bikes FS: eu usei HT por mais de 15 anos e sempre gostei pela agilidade nas subidas e trechos técnicos. Só que ultimamente tenho feito muitos percursos mais longos e achei que uma bike FS iria ajudar - então escolhi a Epic por seu comportamento rígido na traseira nas subidas - muitos amigos meus já tinham e recomendavam - me juntei à eles e hoje recomendo também - nas subidas ela trava mesmo e quase não sinto diferença para a HT. Como gosto de descer forte, os 100mm na frente e atrás me ajudam bastante. Hoje, ao final de 3 - 4 horas de giro, minhas costas (e a bunda, com certeza) já não ficam tão moídas quanto antes. Continuo com a HT, mas virei um fã das bikes FS... O peso realmente é um pouco maior, mas como não sou nenhum pró, acho que compensa - é o preço para um maior conforto e estabilidade. Agora, se o cara quer fazer provas XC e disputar pódio, a subida é o que decide mesmo - neste caso, a geometria de uma XC e seu peso/comportamento nas subidas é incontestável.
Bom, minha recomendação é fazer o mesmo que eu - se um dia pensar em comprar uma FS, um bom test-drive é fundamental pra ajudar a definir... peça pra seus amigos deixarem vc dar uma boa volta...

Fechei ontem minha viagem pra Ouro Preto - deixei as calças, mas acho que vai valer a pena. Todo mundo fala que o Iron biker é show!!! Se vc decidir ir, me dá um toque que a gente se tromba por lá.
Mas eu participo dessas provas "hardcore" só pela curtição, pelo clima, amigos, desafio.... Não dá pra querer chegar muito na frente, não.... Minha meta é chegar!! (se possível, dentro do tempo limite.. hehehe). Geralmente fico lá pela metade na classificação da minha categoria........... (é duro de admitir, mas isso é o que chamam de "medíocre", né!! hehehe) O legal é tentar diminuir o tempo de um ano pro outro. No Power deste ano, tirei 40 minutos do tempo em comparação com o do ano passado. Isso é o que dá tesão pra competir.
Bom, com o IB já pago, meus upgrades ficaram pra depois.... mas beleza..:thumbsup: 

Keep in touch!!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Thiago Nicoluci said:


> Hey - I suggest we use our good old portuguese from now on....
> 
> Bikers from anywhere - feel free to join us and post your comments in any language. We will be happy to reply you in english too.
> 
> ...


 Por todos os lados, acabei de voltar de Maine e a viajem foi de mais, mas aqui em Cali 
Mamoth, Big Bear, Pinos,...........etc eu moro em L.A. Quando estiverem no pedaco me manda um email!!


----------



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

Putz, as trilhas aí devem ser show!!! Sonho em conhecer os famosos bike parks, tipo Whistler, Snow Shoe, e algumas trilhas famosas como Lake Tahoe.... sei lá. Fico vendo nas revistas e fico babando!!!
Vou ver se consigo dar um pulo nos EUA no próximo ano, conhecer algum lugar legal e, claro, voltar com umas pecinhas top que os caras vendem a preço de banana..... Absurdo, as coisas custam o dobro aqui no Brasil!!:madman: 
Falando nisso, que bike vc tem?

Abraço


----------



## jsimoes (Aug 26, 2006)

E ai Marrecada!!!! Fala Thiago, acabei de me cadastrar no Forum....So...Lets talk about MTB....


----------



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

*Pangaré!!! Demorou!!*

Fala Ju
Bem vindo ao nosso forum brazuca!!

Jabura, pvflyer, cadê vocês? Só treinando???


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Tenho que trabalhar agora para pagar as contas..........e a bicicleta nova! Vou mandar umas fotos das trilhas de aqui em alguns dias, hei manda umas fotos de Ouro Preto, have fun.


----------



## jsimoes (Aug 26, 2006)

pvflyer said:


> Tenho que trabalhar agora para pagar as contas..........e a bicicleta nova! Vou mandar umas fotos das trilhas de aqui em alguns dias, hei manda umas fotos de Ouro Preto, have fun.


Vou ter que mandar as fotos do Thiago sujas de terra....desculpe a poeira....rsss brincadeira....

Enquanto voce anda ai nos EUA estou aqui proximo da ponte da amizade....rsss

Abs


----------



## jsimoes (Aug 26, 2006)

e ai malandrao?? treinando muito??
Entao....vc viu aquele site www.bikedesconto.com.br???


----------



## orpon (Dec 6, 2006)

I will spend some days in Campinas this week (wed-sun).
Maybe it is a little bit to late to post today, but I give it a try to see if I can get some info.
Is it possible to get a guided tour in this area?
Any places to rent a Mountainbike?


----------



## jonlee99 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm also interested in renting in Brasil. I will be in Belo Horizonte on business soon and will have a free weekend. If anybody can recommend a rental shop or tour outfit that would be willing to put up with an English speaker, please share!


----------



## rafa145 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Hi from belo horizonte*

Helo, 
I'm not sure how to rent a bike around here, but if you have a weekend off make sure you go to inhotim. It is a open, conteporary art museum and besides the famous trails its the only top atraction around.
You may try rent a bike and a tour at ciclogiro.


----------



## AmplusTarenBrasil (May 15, 2011)

Salve a todos!
Pedalo a mais de 15 anos e tive umas 10 bikes diferentes, xc,dj, am full, dh e agora tenho uma Merida FLX2000 ano 2010 tam.18 e acabei de comprar uma Santa Cruz Chameleon que vai chegar em 2 semanas então terei um quadro sobrando e pretendo vende-lo, o FLX em questão.
Confesso que não entrei aqui só pra oferecer o quadro mas para trocar idéias com a galera em geral.
Alguem tem/teve Chamaleon?


----------



## rafa145 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nao, mas estou preparando minha santa cruz nickel!
A chameleon parece muito massa!


----------



## sirbikesalot (Jan 25, 2005)

*Mtn biking near Campinas*

Hi, I have recently started traveling to Campinas for work. I would like to do some mountain biking while I am here on the weekends. Are there any group rides or someone I can go with? I cannot speak Portuguese (not yet), and I would need to rent a bike and also need transportation. Thanks, SBA.



Thiago Nicoluci said:


> Have never had the opportunity to ride around DF, but I´ve been to a couple of races in MG (Power Biker 2005 and 2006) at Passa Quatro - awesome!!! The trails there are mostly backroad, but they surely are very technical. It´s hard to keep yourself on the bike along those uphills covered with fist-size rocks. But the view from up there is breath taking.
> I´ll probably run the Iron Biker this year (not 100% sure yet).
> 
> I usually ride around Campinas region, which includes Sousas, Joaquim Egídio, Morungaba, Amparo, Pedreira, Jaguariúna, Valinhos, Vinhedo, Itupeva...
> ...


----------



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

sirbikesalot said:


> Hi, I have recently started traveling to Campinas for work. I would like to do some mountain biking while I am here on the weekends. Are there any group rides or someone I can go with? I cannot speak Portuguese (not yet), and I would need to rent a bike and also need transportation. Thanks, SBA.


Hello sirbikesalot - nice to have this thread back to life after such a long time !!!

I live in Campinas and it is a great place to ride both Road and Mountain Bikes. I can get you into both Road and MTB group rides - let me know.
What is your fitness level?
I ask that because there are groups that go really fast and will make you feel (ie suffer) like in a race. And obviously there are groups that go easier.
Bike renting in Brazil is not as simple as in US, unfortunately. I do not know any in Campinas. Try going to local bike shops and see if there is any to rent or borrow. As dollar is very expensive right now, maybe you can buy a bike (plenty of good used bikes for sale here) and spent very little money.
Road bike rides in week days takes place at Lagoa do Taquaral (6.8km loop in a narrow shoulder) - best time is very early in the morning (around 5-6am) and Mackenzie avenue - this is the bes. Wide, great place with good pavement - best time is 5-8pm.
I do not do MTB during week days because the existing groups go too slow and do not do actual MTB (it is on paved road). Anyway, it might be a good starting point for a newcomer and probably a great opportunity to get to know riders and get in touch to arrange group rides on the w-end. Try to find Campinas Bike Clube - they are on internet and surely there will be someone who speaks english to give you support. Usually they start their rides on the evening from before mentioned Lagoa do Taquaral.
Road bike rides on w-end take place on the highways around Campinas - many options, my personal favourite areas are near Morungaba, with many uphills, good pavement, not to much traffic and great views.
For MTB, most rides are fire roads on Sousas and Joaquim Egideo area. From the head trail there you can ride from 10km to 100km, depending on how hungry you are for distance and climbing. Not to much single tracks but Bocaina trail is somehow a little more technical and fun.
If you wish, give me a call and I can try to assist you. +55 19 99196-5026


----------



## sirbikesalot (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the great info, Thiago. My fitness level is very good. I will look into buying a bike, probably road because it is easier to access rides without a car. I can probably store it with a co-worker when I'm not here.


----------



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

sirbikesalot said:


> Thanks for all the great info, Thiago. My fitness level is very good. I will look into buying a bike, probably road because it is easier to access rides without a car. I can probably store it with a co-worker when I'm not here.


Call me or whatsapp-me letting me know where you are staying in Campinas so that I can help you pointing out the best bike shop for you to get info or look for a good deal.

Let me know if you need any assistance with places to ride once you are set up with a bike.
If you let me know also your height or you MTB/Road bike size I can try to find a bike you can borrow.

Cheers


----------



## sirbikesalot (Jan 25, 2005)

I stay at Melia (Tryp Campinas). I'll be back in a few weeks -- I'll be going back and forth a lot. Long flight from US. My road size is 58cm and MTB is large or XL (24.5" top tube). Thanks.



Thiago Nicoluci said:


> Call me or whatsapp-me letting me know where you are staying in Campinas so that I can help you pointing out the best bike shop for you to get info or look for a good deal.
> 
> Let me know if you need any assistance with places to ride once you are set up with a bike.
> If you let me know also your height or you MTB/Road bike size I can try to find a bike you can borrow.
> ...


----------



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

sirbikesalot said:


> I stay at Melia (Tryp Campinas). I'll be back in a few weeks -- I'll be going back and forth a lot. Long flight from US. My road size is 58cm and MTB is large or XL (24.5" top tube). Thanks.


You're big! I will try but not easy to find such sizes to borrow, although you might find good deals on bike shops or internet (try looking at Bikemagazine or Mercado Livre Brasil).

If you have been flying so often you might consider bringing your bike *. I know it is a pain, but pays off every time. Look for my name on Strava if you want to check the places my friends and myself ride.

Let me know when you want to join a group ride.

* let me know if you can bring stuff - you've seen prices here are too high and we're always looking for friends who come from US to bring us some bike parts :thumbsup:


----------



## sirbikesalot (Jan 25, 2005)

Let me know what you need. I might be able to bring some stuff next time in November.



Thiago Nicoluci said:


> You're big! I will try but not easy to find such sizes to borrow, although you might find good deals on bike shops or internet (try looking at Bikemagazine or Mercado Livre Brasil).
> 
> If you have been flying so often you might consider bringing your bike *. I know it is a pain, but pays off every time. Look for my name on Strava if you want to check the places my friends and myself ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I have unexpectedly been granted a 3 day week-end in Brazil January 25-27 and looking for something to do. I won't have a bike or any gear with me and I don't necessarily have to go biking but I do want to find some type of tour that is all inclusive with meals, lodging and a guide. I'm open to riding, hiking, sightseeing and even an ayahuasca retreat. This is somewhat last minute and I won't have internet for much of the time leading up to the weekend other than a few days immediately prior ...I also don't know where I will be but it is either Rio or San Paulo.

Any help from folks on the ground there would be appreciated.


----------



## Balduccimoto (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm going to be working remotely in Macae for 1-2 months and bringing my bike. I'm looking for recommendations for places to ride nearby. I am planning to stay 3 or 4 days in Belo Horizonte and i'm looking for trail recommendations. My portuguese is poor, but my spanish is good (last time I was there, the spanish didn't help at all lol)


----------



## Balduccimoto (Apr 25, 2018)

Just an FYI for anyone that goes to rio de janeiro.

There are some downhill places in macae, Trilha do Paiol and another that I didn't go. If you find yourself in Macae then go visit Bike Style Cafe for some acai and bike stuff.
Rio das Ostras theres a DH trail on google maps. I didn't go but it looks good.
Lots of places in Belo Horizonte.
Vale das Vidieras there is some trails in the town and a nice bike shop/cafe.
Sanandu Park in nova friburgo is good. The owner speaks a lot of english.
Montanha Azul in Petropolis, RJ also the owner speaks some english.
There are some trails in the city of Rio de Janeiro but I was told it's dangerous because its near a favela. The places listed above are all safe.


----------



## christofereduardo (May 28, 2021)

Hi guest heheheh ALEMÃO MECANIC FROM BRASIL...

Alemão Mecânico
Comercio Atacadista e Varejista de Lubrificantes e Bicicletaria.
CNPJ: 38495266/0001-25
Rua Leopoldo Jost n°372 Ibirubá RS
Contato: 54 981547829 ou 54 991661353
Site: https://alemaomecanico.com.br


----------

